# Canceling Directv Service When Moving



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

How deep does Directv investigate when a customer calls and says they are moving to a location where Directv service is not offered and there is no line of sight to install service.So that a current Directv customer who is under contract does not get hit with the early termination fee?

I know that you have to call Directv and ask them to send a manager out to check the location to where you are moving to and they need to verify there is no line of sight to install service.

Does a customer have to provide paperwork such as a rental agreement to the place where they are moving to.To complete the process and not get hit with the ETF?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not sure your moving will get you out of your contract even if you end up living in a place with no service available (no LOS).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it will.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But I do think you have to go through their process so that they verify that there's no LOS etc. they just won't take your word on it.


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

So how deep do they investigate when they send a Directv manager out to the location you are moving to?

Would I need to provide them with a rental agreement or property lease?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know, but I always thought you had to already be moved in.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Move, setup your order, tech comes out, if no LOS is found, supervisor is notified and within 72 hours he/she comes out and verifies, if no LOS still found your account noted by sup, it is then up to you and DTV cst service about what happens to your contract. In most if not all you will be let out.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Sure does sound suspiciously like you are trying to weasel out of your contract to switch to Uverse because the Lakers network isnt carried on Directv yet.

Just yesterday from a post you started in July...



kb24sd said:


> They are offering a $200 visa gift card for new customers who sign up.A problem though that I've heard is that AT&T says it takes 6 to 8 weeks to get the gift card and some customers on U-Verse message boards like on dslreports.com are saying they don't get the gift card at all from AT&T for some BS reasons where AT&T says they didn't qualify for the gift card.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NLLP carries an ETF. NLOS does not


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> NLLP carries an ETF. NLOS does not


Yep so if the OP has LOS from a pole in the yard but landlord said it cant go there then it is on the account holder and not DirecTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What does NLLP stand for? Can't seem to work out the acronym.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

No landlord permission


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> What does NLLP stand for? Can't seem to work out the acronym.


Nuclear Legacy Liability Program.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kb24sd said:


> How deep does Directv investigate when a customer calls and says they are moving to a location where Directv service is not offered and there is no line of sight to install service.So that a current Directv customer who is under contract does not get hit with the early termination fee?
> 
> I know that you have to call Directv and ask them to send a manager out to check the location to where you are moving to and they need to verify there is no line of sight to install service.
> 
> Does a customer have to provide paperwork such as a rental agreement to the place where they are moving to.To complete the process and not get hit with the ETF?


Why don't you just suspend your account, after you get att or whatever installed, and then cancel that and turn your directv back on when they get the channel, which is looking a lot more likely today than it was three days ago, that they will have it for the first game.

If I where you I wouldn't even bother with the hassle until the 31st of starting the process, just go to a bar for the second game, and then you have almost a week to get it worked out assuming they still don't have the channel. You can deal with anything for a week I would think.

The hassle of trying to get away with lying might be a lot more trouble than its worth.


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> If I where you I wouldn't even bother with the hassle until the 31st of starting the process, just go to a bar for the second game, and then you have almost a week to get it worked out assuming they still don't have the channel. You can deal with anything for a week I would think.
> 
> The hassle of trying to get away with lying might be a lot more trouble than its worth.


Bars in my area will have the game blacked out on 11-2 on NBATV.

Same goes for you in the LA area.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You've only been a customer for 4 months, and you're already looking to get out of your agreement over a channel they dont carry yet huh? You have to setup the mover's connection, then they will come out and see you have no LOS or Landlord's permission etc...but you can't say you're moving and not move...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"kb24sd" said:


> Bars in my area will have the game blacked out on 11-2 on NBATV.
> 
> Same goes for you in the LA area.


Nope. I'll post the link tomorrow to a web site this lists many of them, but there are bars with twc in them so they will have the games. Plus now I have some neighbors and a friend that will have the games they have charter and FIOS.


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Nope. I'll post the link tomorrow to a web site this lists many of them, but there are bars with twc in them so they will have the games. Plus now I have some neighbors and a friend that will have the games they have charter and FIOS.


No need to post it. I've already seen the list that was compiled and created by a LG forum member.

Also your alternative for watching the games IMHO is really a hassle for people without the channel and being a burden & annoying to your family or friends or neighbors just to go that route to watch the Laker games.That's going to get old real quick after about 3 games.

Bar option is going to get expensive real quick also.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Only the last 5 minutes of a basketball game is worth watching anyway. You can afford one drink in a bar


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

trh said:


> I'm not sure your moving will get you out of your contract even if you end up living in a place with no service available (no LOS).


Of course it will. If DirecTv can't deliver the service you contracted for, due to los, the contract can't be enforced because they can't perform.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

kb24sd said:


> No need to post it. I've already seen the list that was compiled and created by a LG forum member.
> 
> Also your alternative for watching the games IMHO is really a hassle for people without the channel and being a burden & annoying to your family or friends or neighbors just to go that route to watch the Laker games.That's going to get old real quick after about 3 games.
> 
> Bar option is going to get expensive real quick also.


 "Just to watch the Laker games", your words. Seems that canceling your contract, or moving, would be pretty expensive, "Just to watch the Laker games". But then, I don't care much for basketball.

Here in San Antonio, a lot of TW customers jumped ship and went to D* because TW wouldn't carry the NFL network, and Dallas Cowboy fans were going to miss two games. Amazing how much weight sports has that causes subs to switch.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

narrod said:


> Of course it will. If DirecTv can't deliver the service you contracted for, due to los, the contract can't be enforced because they can't perform.


Not entirely, it's not DirecTV's fault you moved. That being said, usually DirecTV and Dish will waive commitments in this case with tech verification of NLOS. Just don't be an ass about it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"kb24sd" said:


> No need to post it. I've already seen the list that was compiled and created by a LG forum member.
> 
> Also your alternative for watching the games IMHO is really a hassle for people without the channel and being a burden & annoying to your family or friends or neighbors just to go that route to watch the Laker games.That's going to get old real quick after about 3 games.
> 
> Bar option is going to get expensive real quick also.


Like I said, I'd give them this week, as there is only one game to hassle with. Im calling charter Thursday if they don't have it and doubling up till they get it. And as for my friends and neighbors, ill just get their codes and stream it to see what that's like.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

You are attempting to defraud a company over one channel. You may be caught since you may need to provide land lord permission in writing. Typically this needs to be in the form of a letter with their letterhead and your name on it. A competent tech and a diligent CSR will catch you and you will be charged a termination fee.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Not entirely, it's not DirecTV's fault you moved. That being said, usually DirecTV and Dish will waive commitments in this case with tech verification of NLOS. Just don't be an ass about it.


Simply wrong. You contracted for the service. DirecTv can't dictate where you live or force you to pay for a service they can no longer provide because of your address.

It would be interesting to hear from all the subscribers who could no longer get service due to LOS and were forced to pay an ETF. It will be be a very short, as in none, list.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

narrod said:


> Simply wrong. You contracted for the service. DirecTv can't dictate where you live or force you to pay for a service they can no longer provide because of your address.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from all the subscribers who could no longer get service due to LOS and were forced to pay an ETF. It will be be a very short, as in none, list.


Still plausable, cell carriers will not let you out of your contract if you move to an area that has less then desirable or no coverage for their company - this is 100 percent documented in the terms of service and fair use policies. C


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Still plausable, cell carriers will not let you out of your contract if you move to an area that has less then desirable or no coverage for their company - this is 100 percent documented in the terms of service and fair use policies. C


As I said, it would interesting to hear from those that lost LOS and were still charged an ETF. I may be wrong but I simply don't believe it.

I spent thirty years with AT&T. Cell is not an appropriate analogy. Networks are shared. Service can be better in some areas than others. Hard to travel around, with your home, and find LOS for satellite.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For any of those who might be interested... Bars in the area that have TWC.

http://raining3s.com/2012/10/10/upd...-time-warner-cable-showing-the-lakers-game-2/


----------

